# Thinking of moving back to England



## cnbb (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, we're thinking of moving back to England after 6 years in NYC. We have a 7yr old daughter. Am I mad? Is England in the toilet? We miss friends and family - and are planning a second child so it'd be great to be near my mum again but I can't help thinking that we'd be making a huge financial mistake leaving the States - where we do quite well... However, it's not all about money is it.. Advice welcome! Thanks!


----------



## DPK (Nov 11, 2011)

Have you been back to the UK for an extended holiday since you moved to the States?

If not, I would strongly suggest you have a 3 month holiday in the UK.

There have been many changes in the last six years, I was away for a year, last year in France, back in the UK briefly now, before going back to France. 

I notice the changes, and coming back for me, has just confirmed all the reasons I had for going to France!

Think very carefully about all the reasons you had for leaving, think about what is important to you now.

There are many many things to commend the UK, but ultimately it is what suits you, your family and your lifestyle.


----------



## cnbb (Apr 8, 2013)

Wise words!! Thank you so much. I do worry that I may be clinging on to some romantic idea of returning to England... It's such a hard decision!


----------



## Finp06 (Apr 11, 2013)

Being a mother with a 4 and 6 year old long to relocate to the U.S I am worrying about leaving the 
U.K!
We live in an affluent area of Surrey where the schools are excellent and crime rate very low! We don't carry guns and our food is better! However properties are small for the money and petrol is expensive. I guess it depends on your level of income and what you want out of life. My husband works in the City on a great salary and our small town hasn't really been affected by the recession. house prices are still rising. But house prices rising is a nightmare. We live in a 4 bed semi and it will sell For more than £550,000. to buy the end house we need at least a million sterling. That is a nonsense, silly situation. So if / when we come back from the States I will have been away long enough to rid me of my snobbery and I'll be happy to move further afield and get more for my money. 
Having my mum nearby is a blessing as it means I get a free babysitter who can stay the night allowing me weekends away with hubby! There is so much culture on your doorstep here and restaurants are great. And of course Europe a quick hop on a train, plane or ferry.
The weather has been rubbish and I won't miss it but then we are off to Chicago and that certainly isn't famed for its weather either! 
I'd defo go to the UK for a few weeks to check it out again. It's a lovely country with lovely people. I'm going to miss my little middle class bubble and Michelin starred restaurants a'plenty! Not to mention the country pub with a roaring fire at the end of a long walk....


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Finp06 said:


> Being a mother with a 4 and 6 year old long to relocate to the U.S I am worrying about leaving the
> U.K!
> We live in an affluent area of Surrey where the schools are excellent and crime rate very low! We don't carry guns and our food is better! However properties are small for the money and petrol is expensive. I guess it depends on your level of income and what you want out of life. My husband works in the City on a great salary and our small town hasn't really been affected by the recession. house prices are still rising. But house prices rising is a nightmare. We live in a 4 bed semi and it will sell For more than £550,000. to buy the end house we need at least a million sterling. That is a nonsense, silly situation. So if / when we come back from the States I will have been away long enough to rid me of my snobbery and I'll be happy to move further afield and get more for my money.
> Having my mum nearby is a blessing as it means I get a free babysitter who can stay the night allowing me weekends away with hubby! There is so much culture on your doorstep here and restaurants are great. And of course Europe a quick hop on a train, plane or ferry.
> ...


You may learn a thing or two about food:>)


----------

